# 7/4 Green Water Nipple/131/Elbow



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Well..... had the long run in my new used 30' Walkaround and ..... skunk. Woke up to big storms over Nipple so we ran a bit east behind the storm and followed it all the way down to the Elbow. Never saw good or even decent water 😞 A few small flying fish, a 6' flamingo float and a Lowes bucket was about it. Trolled bonito and wahoo lure on flats, ballyhoo/illanders on riggers, assortment on shotgun and nothin' but a fuel burn.

Going out tomorrow but after looking at RipCharts just may see the bait man and take the crew bottom bumpin and hit a few edge spots. Dont see any decent water this side of Louisianna at this point....


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

It’s a painfully long way away


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

And I thought the blue water was far out too early last year....


----------



## fishen (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the report anyway


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the report


----------

